# Sauvegarde beaucoup trop longue



## Priam77 (20 Juin 2009)

Salut à vous et merci de me permettre de poser une question dont je n'ai pas eu encore de réponse...
J'ai acheté récemment un ipod Touch, 2eme du nom, non Jaibreaké, 16Go et lorsque je le branche sur Itunes, pour synchroniser mes musiques, ou autre, il fait une sauvegarde directe, systématique et ensuite il synchronise. C'est extrêmement pénible... Non, c'est super chiant !
J'avais eu ce problème avec mon ancien Touch mais, il ne sauvegardait pas tout le temps... Maintenant c'est à chaque synchronisation.
De plus, la sauvegarde prend un temps incroyable, au moins là depuis deux heures, je pense encore en avoir pour 1 heure d'après ma barre d'avancement lors de la mise en fonction de la version 3.0 pour l'Ipod Touch. J'avais le même problème avec l'ancien Touch et en plus sur un ancien IMAC 2GHz.
Lors de la mise à jour de cette nouvelle version mes applications ont disparu de l'Ipod. Donc j'ai fait une synchro et PAF, c'est le drame ! Il sauvegarde encore après 2h00 d'attente ! Je fonds, là, j'en peux plus !!!!
La vache 3h00 pour une sauvegarde avec seulement une capacité occupée par 14Go sur les 16....... C'est un peu gros ça non ?

Est ce normal ?
Comment faire pour ne pas effectuer de sauvegarde à chaque synchronisation ?
Il n'y a rien sur Itunes pour ça !!!

Please, help me !!!


----------



## Dead head (23 Juin 2009)

Je pense que tu peux désactiver la sauvegarde automatique dans les préférences d'iTunes.

Mais il doit y avoir un problème si ta sauvegarde dure des heures. Chez moi, ça ne met pas une minute.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2009)

Pour mon iPOD Touch, lorsque j'ai installé la verison 3.0 de l'OS, la première sauvegarde a duré également TRES longtemps.

Mais depuis les synchros ne durent que quelques minutes (sauvegarde comprise)


----------



## meilingibookg3 (23 Juin 2009)

J'ai été surprise... ça doit venir du firmware... mais tout de même 15 minutes, c'est long... attendons la mise à jour, sans doute qu'il s'agit d'un bug qui pourra (ou pourrait, avec Apple) être pris en charge par Apple. Qui sait...


----------



## Samcore (17 Janvier 2010)

Cela fait au moins 10h que mon iphone 3G est en sauvegarde.. C'est la première sauvegarde d'un iphone dans cet ordinateur imac neuf, et par rapport à la barre d'avancement je pense qu'il faut encore 3 ou 4h.. Là je perds vraiment patience..
C'était déjà très long sur mon ancien PC mais la c'est vraiment abusé..


----------



## bayliner28 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'ai peut être la solution à ton problème.

Tu n'as pas besoin de brancher ton iPod pour cela... (Même si il doit être en train de syncroniser) 

Bref...


1- Ouvre iTunes...
2- Va dans iTunes préférence... (CMD (Virgule) --> , )
3- Tu as 8 choix en haut dans la fenêtre qui vient d'apparaître... Sélectionne Appareils... 
4- Tu as un grand carré blanc... Juste en dessous... C'est écrit : Empêcher la synchronisation automatique des iPod et iPhone... Clique sur le carré pour qu'il y est un crochet...

C'est tout...

Honnêtement, je n'ai pas tester car mon iPod 3G prend 2 minute à synchroniser et tout... Mais tu peux toujours essayer...

P.S Je suis sous Mac... Alors pour les autres... Je ne sais pas si c'est pareille sur......... Windows


J'espère t'avoir aider...


A+

Phil


----------

